# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Top 5 unethical practices in pest control.

## Dave A

It seems that problems in the pest control industry in the USA are not that different from round here.




> The top five ethical issues of the pest management industry, according to recent research by PCT magazine, are: 
> 
> 1. *Questionable Service:* A pest management professional told the customer that he would be back to follow up, but there didn't really seem to be any major problems and it's really busy this week!
> 
> 2. *Problematic Pricing:* A pest management professional would love to get this account, but he figures the only way he'll be able to get it from his competitor is by pricing the job really low. Sure, maybe he'll lose a bit on this job, but he can always make it up later. OR, the prospect's house is about the same size as many others the pest management professional services, but it is definitely on the "high-rent" side of town. Maybe the PCO should go ahead and charge a bit extra, this customer has the money!
> 
> 3. *False Facts:* The prospect has asked a PCO a question about the product; he's not quite sure of the answer, but he's used the pesticide for this type of problem lots of times and it always works. The pest management professional's answer sounded good, and the customer will never know if it's not quite right! 
> 
> 4. *Termite Tribulations:* The pest control company's termite inspection didn't come out quite the way the real estate agent wanted but she can bring the firm lots of work. Perhaps a couple changes to the report wouldn't be so bad!
> ...


The full article is well worth the read and goes into a fair amount of detail.

----------


## Dutch1962

One other that I hate is trash talking. I hear rumors about my company from time to time and it burns me up. I try never to say anything(especially negative) about the competition but boy I sometimes have to bite my lip. Hard. http://pestcemetery.com/trashing-competition/ and see my rant on this

----------


## nathan7884

Thanks for sharing. Very helpful.

----------

